# Lilly is getting a brother!!!!!!



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

Jabez


So I am getting a little boy who is just perfect!! He is 9 months old weighs about 51/2 pounds and has a beautiful personality. He loves playing with the other puppies he is with at the moment. I will get him in about a week or so when I come back we will meet half way. His name is Jabez but I will rename him (any ideas?) The picture posted is his father and the word "JABEZ" is a link to his breeders website. I am waiting on more pictures of him


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am so pleased for you. Two maltese are such a joy. We're anxiously waiting for photos!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I swear, I am soooooo excited for you!!!! Who is his sire? Come on, dish it baby! I want to know all about him!! Because he could have been MINE, you know. I really hope he's going to be as wonderful we all think he is!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

How about Jasper for a name ? , I also like Lewis and Hugo . Lilly will LOVE having a brother . Sarah


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> How about Jasper for a name ? , I also like Lewis and Hugo . Lilly will LOVE having a brother . Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would you jsut STOP with your cutey sig pics??? They're killing me. (in a good way, of course







)


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

his fathers name is rumor and that is his picture posted isn't he handsom?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

[attachment=7578:attachment]


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

A big CONGRATULATIONS to you !!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2006)

Congratulations!!!














I'm so happy for you!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Yay Amber!!! I already said congrats on the other thread but congratulations again on this beautiful boy!!!!






























How about Jake or Jack as a name? Sticks with the J sound...


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

I can't wait to see more pictures!!

Karyn


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Congrats!!














He is beautiful!!!


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS!!







Can't wait to hear more about him!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, how exciting and congratulations!!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Congratulations on your up-coming arrival!!!!

I've read that if you stay with the same first letter you can change their name.


I've always loved the name Jesse for a boy...Jagger is really cute too.


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

CONGRATS! my choice for boy names would be Rio, Skye, Shaw....my favorite dog I ever had (next to Chloe of course) was this cute little mutt we had named Scottie.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS







I am soooo excited for you and can't wait to see more pictures!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS























If Sheila says he is sweet than you can count on it. She is a very caring breeder. I could not be happier with my Katie. Sheila told me she was very sweet and she sure was right.

Another good thing about Sheila, she always gets back to you if you have any questions. I send her pictures of my girls now and then and she always takes the time to thank me.

Best Wishes
Lynda, Chloe and Katie

PS,
That is a fantastic price







. Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congratulations! Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Congrats! Look forward to more pics


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I have just realized that my house is a halfway point to Malt Angel's. I would be extremely willing to have you drive to my house, than we can take my car and drive up to Shiela's so that she doesn't have to drive to meet you. I am dying to see her dogs so no hardship on my part! I could even go fetch him for you (did I mention I really wanted to see her dogs????) I was trying to PM you but your box is full (or was last night!)


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Congrat's on your new little Boy!!







Loved the pic of his daddy...so very handsome!!


----------



## gwilbrin (May 29, 2006)

Congratulations! I want to see photos of him!!


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

He's darling!!! You and Lilly are very lucky!!! MORE PICTURES!!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

You are so lucky and I am so excited for you.







Julia and Bijou (once called Mister).


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Great news


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

Thank you everyone for the nice things you have said. I am waiting on more pics and as soon as I get them I will post them.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Thank you everyone for the nice things you have said. I am waiting on more pics and as soon as I get them I will post them.[/B]


Are we still on for next Sunday?


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

It's official!!!! I'm getting Jabez on Sunday the 25th. And to top it off Stacy is going with me





















So make sure your calander is clear Stacy...

Amber


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

How fun! Have you two ever met? SM really does bring people together. Can't wait for photos!


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Yippie Yippie! You will love having two and you will love having a little boy. I had my two girls, Gid and Ivory and thought that it would always be girls for us but our Lily's litter only had the one girl and when we went to meet her, Bentley stole my heart. Litlle boys can be so much fun. He is such a ham and now I will always have one. He is just as cute all dressed up and even happier than my girls which I thought was impossible. You will have the time of your life. Congrats!
Aimee


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> How fun! Have you two ever met? SM really does bring people together. Can't wait for photos![/B]


Nope, never met before! And never fear, if there is one thing I'm good at, it's taking lots of photos!!


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

I just got new pictures of my little boy (he got his bath today!!!!) I am in love with this face




























So what do you think he looks like? (I haven't the slightest idea for a name, but I think I want a name with a y at the end, we have scooby(beagle) and Lilly)


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I hate to say this but I think he resembles Catcher a lot.... He's adorable... of course!! He looks so fluffy!! I wonder if they have any of the same relatives.

Here's a pic of Catcher at about a year old. It's a terrible picture. His hair is all over the place! .... maybe only his mommy can see the resemblence but . . . .

[attachment=7731:attachment] [attachment=7732:attachment]


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

OMG they look alot alike (did I tell you how handsom katcher is)







As soon as I know his history I will post it so we can compare


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh, he is lovely. Congratulations!!


----------



## Maltese Please (Apr 20, 2006)

*He's gorgeous and looks to be very high quality in pictures. I just found a link to over 70 different dog name categories such as MYTHOLOGICAL dog names, male dog names from around the world such as british, french, italian, etc... historical names, and ones from TV, movies, or books. I think this will give you just a few (or a thousand) ideas haha... and is below:

Click HERE FOR Over 1000 Dog Names By Category

This link is even better than any dog name book I've ever read, and even has PAIRS of matching names. *


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

Do you rember what catagory the Pair names were under? I can't seem to find it


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## Maltese Please (Apr 20, 2006)

*



Do you rember what catagory the Pair names were under? I can't seem to find it

Click to expand...

*























It is hard to find the DYNAMIC DUO list but I will post the link here. I have many more PAIR names too. Just send me a forum message if you want other PAIR name links. A great one is below:

Click Here For DYNAMIC DUO Pair Names[/B]


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I only saw one that would fit with lilly and it was from the cartoon rugrats Phill and Lill, does my little boy look like a phill? or is that sound too much like lilly? If you have any other links or ideas it would be great.

Thank you


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

*throws self on the ground* WAHHHHH!!! Why'd I peer pressure you into getting him? I want him!!! He looks sooooooo full of personality!! 

Seriously though, he's beautiful! I bet you can't wait to get him into your arms! I'm going to go look through the names and see if something pops out at me. I'm not sure how I feel about Phil. What about Herman? (Lillly Munster) 

Nahhhh


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

for some reason, he looks like a Jeremy to me. *shrugs*


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

He's STUNNING - who could resist that face ( other than Lucy's very STRONG mother ) . His coat is divine !!! Sarah


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

I know I really lucked out with him. Thank goodness Stacy was having a brain fart and let know about him. I'm trying to make it up by letting her go with me to pick him up (LOL) just kidding stacy i can't wait to meet you and lucy!!!! I leave for vegas in a couple of days and find myself not wanting to go. Is it wrong that I would rather pick-up this little guy instead of having "family time"? not sure but thanks to everyone and the nice words

One happy mommy
Amber

i'll put jeremy on the list


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Awww, he is so cute. you are so lucky to find him. I think he's got Sparkey's eyes







but much better hair


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Amber, he is so beautiful. Go and enjoy your family time and when you come home, this little guy will be joining your family. Congrats again - I am happy that things worked out this way for you.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

B E A U T I F U L!!!

That's all I can say.. Oh And Best of luck..


Andrea~[attachment=7748:attachment] Why is there an extra L on my beautiful..(Confused)


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

bump


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

enJOY!
Melanie







> I just got new pictures of my little boy (he got his bath today!!!!) I am in love with this face
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

He's gorgeous!!!!!

He looks like a Cody to me......I also think Rolly is cute.


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

Oh my goodness Amber!! He is just too cute for words!!


Karyn


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

OMG!!!! he looks soooooooo adorable







congrats


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

he's stunning!!







i can't wait for DETAILS DETAILS DETAILS!!!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

enJOY!
Melanie


----------

